# Poland



## blackfarmernj (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m from the US and I’m interested in moving to Poland any advice? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First of all would be to check the website for the Polish Consulate in the US. They should have some information about how to get a visa - and what sorts of visa are available.

Secondly, do you speak Polish? If you're planning on working in Poland, that will be pretty much essential unless you are an executive level manager with an international company that would be willing to transfer you to an office in Poland. 

Have you ever been to Poland before? If so, do you have any particular city, town or area in mind? 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## blackfarmernj (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m currently Learning polish. I’m going Wrocław this summer. I’m thinking of teaching English abroad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Not to rain on your parade, but teaching English abroad is highly overrated. Also, until Brexit actually happens, Brits still have visa-free access to all the EU countries and seem to favor the "teaching English" approach to supporting themselves abroad. Pay for teaching English is not very good, simply given the amount of competition, plus you want to check into the Polish rules for setting up your own business (i.e. freelancing). Most EU countries are nowhere near as easy as in the US - usually you have to do some form of business registration so that you're paying the proper taxes and social insurances.

But make your summer trip something of a research project. You should be able to find out quite a bit while you're there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## blackfarmernj (Dec 27, 2017)

I would be working for a company that pays native speakers to teach English abroad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eli111 (Mar 12, 2018)

Honestly, you need to like cloudy days, winter and the brisk somewhat cold culture that comes with it. I've lived here for a long time and I'm planning on moving my family to Spain. I have family here although I'm not Polish, I speak fluently and still find it difficult to integrate and "connect" with the people. It's a very insular culture but at least the young people that travel abroad are much more open minded now. 

I agree with the other comment that teaching English is not a revolutionary activity here and is kind of a default job for an expat trying to live here. It could be quite competitive unless you're savvy on establishing yourself and skilled at finding enough private students. Good luck!


----------



## eli111 (Mar 12, 2018)

oops, didn't see the last comment. Well, if you have a job sorted and you're already studying Polish then you might as well go for it! Certainly, Wrocław and Kraków are arguably the best cities to live in, although the smog in Krakow in the winter can be truly unbearable.


----------



## fertooos (Mar 19, 2018)

Do u know 'Polska' languge?)))


----------



## bonzyemy (Jun 9, 2018)

Polish are love to be with, if really they likes you

Try and learn simple polish, because a place like skoczow 

Is had to get people speaking english at shops, bus stop and gathering if you need help

Or better get a good google translator to being helping you to communicate by trying to speak or showing to people to understand what you want or your needs


----------

